# Deer processor recommendation?



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

I recently moved into the Pataskala area (just east of Columbus), but hunt in Morgan County. Does anyone have a recommendation for a good deer processor in the Zanesville, Newark, Buckeye Lake, or Pataskala areas? I'm looking for one that good do sausage, snack sticks, and possibly even some jerky in addition to the usual cuts. I appreciate any help you can give.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Shirer brothers in adamsville..... Not exactly zanesville but well worth the extra gas. I promise, good product, fast service, gets a little backed up in gun season but I think that's to be expected. They have snack sticks with cheese that are pretty freakin tasty!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I took mine to Bower & Sons in Millersport (buckeye lake). It was $85 and they vaccum seal the meat. It's apparently the best around, we'll see when I get the meat back!


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

I know its a little ways away but Luke Ramage on 260 in Calwell is by far the best! I know its a bold statement but everyone who has ever ate his trail bologne agrees its the best ever made. He has perfected the recipe. I drive 2.5 hours to take deer to him its that good. I dont go anywhere else and very reasonable. Heres this years prices regular $2.25 lb, with cheese $2.50 lb, $ with cheese and jalepeno $2.75 lb. Whole deer processing is $65 and does a fantastic job nice cuts and all vaccum sealed


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Perfect Meats in Johnstown was always my favorite, it closed but is now reopened under the name "aMAYSing meats. Long time employee reopened the shop and is using the same recipes. Owner is Ernie Mays 740-967-1860, I have not meet him yet just stopped and talked to another employee and got a card.


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

Anyone use Rittberger in Zanesville?


----------

